# Old granulomatous disease.



## Ms.M (Apr 29, 2010)

hi,

does anybody know how to code . Old granulomatous disease for cxr
 "There is evidence of old granulomatous disease with
calcified nonenlarged mediastinal nodes and a calcified granuloma in
the right upper lobe".


thank you


----------

